# Veljo Tormis: Singing Aboard Ship



## Bob516 (Nov 2, 2018)

I've been trying to research this piece and have come up with little information. Any ideas how I could find out more about it. I am especially interested in the lyrics, but any information would be great.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

https://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dw.asp?dc=W11052_GBAJY0860114


----------



## Bob516 (Nov 2, 2018)

Thank you. Don't know why my searches did not bring up Hyperion.


----------

